

Money for Nothing - Paul Krugman - christofd
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/27/opinion/27krugman.html?em

======
callmeed
Strange ... I thought Obama had put a cap on executive pay for institutions
receiving federal money.

~~~
sachmanb
that cap is only going forward, it doesn't apply.

